# low-E glass



## Fretless (Mar 10, 2007)

I cannot find this topic anywhere, so here it is.  
  There is a certain vendor on the bay that sells glass with a hardcoat low-E treatment.  'Great Lights Cheap'.  His lights have some pretty unfunky feedback, so I'm not too interested in those.  
  Has anyone heard of using low-E glass, suspended a bit below the reflector?  Low-E glass is quite old technology, so I would think it would be used more if it was a good solution to light heat emission. I've noticed the glass in the Cool Tube is Pyrex, which has low-E qualities.  But most lights just use tempered glass, which lets through most of the heat radiation.
    The vendor claims that by using this peice of glass, you can have your light, even a 1kw light, "right on top of the plants".  
   Sounds too good to be true, so I'm sure it is an exaggeration.
   I'm not sure if I want to be conducting the experiment, myself, though I imagine the likely result is reduced bulb life, since you are reflecting the heat right back up at the bulb.  I think the hood would get seriously hot.  But I speculate.
   Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## bigjayzizzle (Oct 23, 2008)

i actually am thinking about doing the same thing. i bought a grow tent recently with a 400 watt convertable ballast. it came w a 80 cfm fan and i quickly realized that the tent would need more ventalation as my plants began to suffer in ther 110 plus temps. i just bought a 465 cfm inline fan and i plan on mounting  some 3/8 inch tempred glass under the light with a lilttle space for air to creep in. i want to cut a hole in one side of the hood and attact ducting directly to the ballast with the 6' 465 cfm inline fan exuastuing the hot air out of the light and tent. i think it should work, it wont exactly be a cooltube as i will only have one side pulling air out, but if i mount the glass about an inch to half an inch below the glass it should pull the air up from the cannopy and through the ducting and out of the tent. but i still need to price the glass and i dont want to do the pyrex bake around because i jsut bout a new light and ballast and dont want to cut wires. what do you think?


----------

